# Argentine military watch



## John Richardson (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm a new user of this forum. I have been a military and vintage watch collector for many years....so, hello to you fellow addicts! I have just acquired a very nice Argentinean military Unver chronograph from the 40s / early 50s. With a sweet running Landeron 248 movement , Probably Pilots issue? I would like to know more about the maker, Unver. I can't seem to find much definitive info. Can anyone help. General comments on the watch would also be welcome. If I could figure out how to add a photo I would post an image! So any info on that would be good too. Look forward to your responses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

welcome John

try this

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum....  You'll find that Unver is another name used by the the Universal Geneve company, a well respected one, details of which you'll find here... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Genève


----------



## John Richardson (Jun 30, 2016)

Many thanks to both of you...I will have ago at getting an image uploaded so you can see this interesting watch.

I suspected that Unver was connected with UG but couldn't find any definitive proof....I will check out the link.

Thanks again.


----------



## John Richardson (Jun 30, 2016)

Bruce said:


> welcome John
> 
> try this
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


 Hi Bruce

I should have mentioned that I'm using a smart phone to do this. Is there another way of posting an image?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

John Richardson said:


> Hi Bruce
> 
> I should have mentioned that I'm using a smart phone to do this. Is there another way of posting an image?


 not that i am aware of John, the forum doesnt host images sorry


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Upload your photos to photobucket then use the direct link and paste them into your post :thumbsup:

Or email them to me and I'll post them up for you.


----------



## John Richardson (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok thanks Bruce

I will fire up the old pc. And try it on that.

And thanks also to Toddy. I will try with photobucket....if all fails, or I loose patience  ... Then, I might take you up on your offer...Thanks again.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

welcome John!


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum,if all possibilities not work then try this one .

https://postimg.org/. Provides free image upload and hosting integration for forums. Free picture hosting and photo sharing for websites and blogs.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Welcome John , I'm really looking forward to seeing this Unver chronograph .


----------

